# Doing some clean-up



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I have 3 nice pairs of turn-outs I'd like to pass on. All lights work in both the turn-out tower and the controls. The paint is off on some of the controller bulbs but that's not a big deal..I also have a good running Hudson, no smoke or choo choo, but has a head-light, plus 3 common freight cars with minor flaws, just runners, and a circle of track.. I also have a repaint 302AC with the usual options, choo choo, smoke, and head-light, good runner/smoker, plus 3 common cars and a circle of track...$120 for the turn-outs +, $100 for the Hudson set +, and $50 for the 302AC set..Need some Christmas money for the grand-kids, and this stuff is just collecting dust.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Forgot to add pictures of the sets.


----------



## dc57 (Sep 7, 2011)

flyernut said:


> I have 3 nice pairs of turn-outs I'd like to pass on. All lights work in both the turn-out tower and the controls. The paint is off on some of the controller bulbs but that's not a big deal..I also have a good running Hudson, no smoke or choo choo, but has a head-light, plus 3 common freight cars with minor flaws, just runners, and a circle of track.. I also have a repaint 302AC with the usual options, choo choo, smoke, and head-light, good runner/smoker, plus 3 common cars and a circle of track...$120 for the turn-outs +, $100 for the Hudson set +, and $50 for the 302AC set..Need some Christmas money for the grand-kids, and this stuff is just collecting dust.
> View attachment 547229


Hi Loren! How are you? I hope you and your family are doing well. Am I too late for the Hudson set? 
PM me when you get time
Thanks
Don


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Hi Don, you are not too late for the Hudson set, and for you I'll knock the price down a smidgen. The cab has been re-numbered, and the fingers will need to be adjusted. I just don't have the time to mess with it further, I just got out of the hospital yesterday for a angiogram, my hands are still mysteriously swollen, and I'm cleaning out some stuff that's just laying around.It does run great, but the fingers MUST be adjusted.. The turn-outs I have are VERY nice...the 302AC runs and smokes like crazy.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

More clean-out...HO Gilbert boxes...O scale K-5 tender.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

CLEANUP IN AISLE 4.
Title...... 

You still trying to entice me into getting a few S trains? 
I am holding out for the top shelf trains. 
Didn't sell yet?


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Those turnouts are top shelf Ed. I have a lot of top shelf Gilbert items including some MSOB items. How much money do you have?
By the way, those HO boxes are interesting, the piece numbers are 1949, but the packaging appears to be for an assemble yourself car kit. Kits were not cataloged in 1949 so maybe these large flat boxes were used for assembled cars in 1949.


----------



## dc57 (Sep 7, 2011)

flyernut said:


> Hi Don, you are not too late for the Hudson set, and for you I'll knock the price down a smidgen. The cab has been re-numbered, and the fingers will need to be adjusted. I just don't have the time to mess with it further, I just got out of the hospital yesterday for a angiogram, my hands are still mysteriously swollen, and I'm cleaning out some stuff that's just laying around.It does run great, but the fingers MUST be adjusted.. The turn-outs I have are VERY nice...the 302AC runs and smokes like crazy.





flyernut said:


> Hi Don, you are not too late for the Hudson set, and for you I'll knock the price down a smidgen. The cab has been re-numbered, and the fingers will need to be adjusted. I just don't have the time to mess with it further, I just got out of the hospital yesterday for a angiogram, my hands are still mysteriously swollen, and I'm cleaning out some stuff that's just laying around.It does run great, but the fingers MUST be adjusted.. The turn-outs I have are VERY nice...the 302AC runs and smokes like crazy.


thank you Loren! I’m sorry you’re not feeling well right now. I hope that all gets cleared up for you. 
Those turn-outs are beautiful! The 302 looks great too, but I will take the Hudson! No rush on this! Send it when you feel better, please.
Take care, my friend!
Don


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

AmFlyer said:


> Those turnouts are top shelf Ed. I have a lot of top shelf Gilbert items including some MSOB items. How much money do you have?
> By the way, those HO boxes are interesting, the piece numbers are 1949, but the packaging appears to be for an assemble yourself car kit. Kits were not cataloged in 1949 so maybe these large flat boxes were used for assembled cars in 1949.


It is not a money problem, it is room.
My N scale... Ed's N Scale
My HO...... Some of my HO/ all packed for now.

My O collection is quite large. I don't think I every got them all together to list. I don't have a lot of the new fancy trains but a lot of older Lionel.
The HO I packed away a long time ago.
The N is explained in the thread.

Though I do think about getting a loop and some S trains occasionally.
I always talk myself out of it.

So for me it is room not the $$$$$$$.

One thing is that I can trust is the seller,........ if I do decide to purchase some it will be from a trusted source.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

No doubt you can trust Flyernut. Adding another scale might not be the best idea. It is a shame to have all those older original trains and no place to run a few of them.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I am working on something. I do have a small table for the N.
If I get rid of some junk and a bar in the far back corner of my basement, then I would have room for my HO.
Maybe HO run with the N? I don't know right now.
Got to sell the bar, it came out of a tavern and is old. I would never be able to toss it.
The guy that was putting it in never finished. He cut it too get in the house then mated it back together.
But never finished the top and the inside of it. He was setting it up for a stainless sink with the tray feed. The kind that is in a bar.
The wife took the sink to Florida after she sold the house to me.
She wouldn't part on the sink. !

I do have a table set up (sort of) for my O.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Big Ed said:


> CLEANUP IN AISLE 4.
> Title......
> 
> You still trying to entice me into getting a few S trains?
> ...


You'll never get the top shelf stuff, but you'll get pretty darn close.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

dc57 said:


> thank you Loren! I’m sorry you’re not feeling well right now. I hope that all gets cleared up for you.
> Those turn-outs are beautiful! The 302 looks great too, but I will take the Hudson! No rush on this! Send it when you feel better, please.
> Take care, my friend!
> Don


Don, $100 bucks, and that includes shipping..ok??..Please remember, the fingers will need some adjusting, I can't remember if I put new fingers in this one or not, but I apparently didn't get them right. I thought I had it running great, but I tried it the other night before I went into the hospital, and it,( the reverse unit) just wasn't cycling right. If the reverse unit wasn't in the darn boiler I would take it all apart and do it right, but...This also includes all the cars and track...


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I put the loco/tender on the tracks, and it in deeds runs VERY well, and now the e-units wants to cycle,lol...go figure.. here's a picture of the tender under-neath. I polished up the pick-up wheels, the copper strips, and added new wires with the plugs. All hand-rails are there as well as all steps. However, I had a small de-railment, and pulled the loco/tender off the track and here's what I found; on the rear-most wheel set, the axle is loose from the rim, causing the wheel set to go out of gauge. I WILL NOT sell this engine in this condition, no matter what. I'm going to pull the chassis out, replace that wheel, and re-quarter the chassis.I'll address the finger problem also. All I ask is you give me a week or so until all this swelling goes down in my hands, and I get some control over my body,lol..You have first dibs on this "set" and I'll consider it sold.. No money to be sent unless you run it and like it. USP MO, if you please.. I'll let you know how I'm making out with it...The only real thing a person has is his word, and my friends here are as important to me as much as my family... I don't know how I missed this!!!!!!!!!!! I guess life got in the way....sorry..Loren


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Big Ed said:


> I am working on something. I do have a small table for the N.
> If I get rid of some junk and a bar in the far back corner of my basement, then I would have room for my HO.
> Maybe HO run with the N? I don't know right now.
> Got to sell the bar, it came out of a tavern and is old. I would never be able to toss it.
> ...


So let me get this straight. Instead of the time honored saying, " she took every thing including the kitchen sink", in this case it was the bar sink. Interesting twist. 

Kenny


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Flyernut, I hope you get a grip on that hand issue. (Just trying to add a little levity). Sounds like you have had health issues for some time as you have related here on the forum. Hope you recover soon. 

Kenny


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

AFGP9 said:


> Flyernut, I hope you get a grip on that hand issue. (Just trying to add a little levity). Sounds like you have had health issues for some time as you have related here on the forum. Hope you recover soon.
> 
> Kenny


Since the 4th of July, I've been in the hospital 4 times, and still have more scheduled..Wednesday the drs were actually up inside my heart, through my right wrist, (angiogram).. Everything looked good, damage was minimal from my last heart attack, stents were fine, now to see if they're going to install a defibrillator.Life goes on......21 surgeries later,lol!!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Big Ed said:


> It is not a money problem, it is room.
> My N scale... Ed's N Scale
> My HO...... Some of my HO/ all packed for now.
> 
> ...


I can get you into a nice little lay-out for less than $100 bucks, depending on what you want/need, and I'll _guarantee_ everything.. Not with a Northern engine, but a wonderful little 302AC that will run another 70 years, long after both you and I are dead.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

AFGP9 said:


> So let me get this straight. Instead of the time honored saying, " she took every thing including the kitchen sink", in this case it was the bar sink. Interesting twist.
> 
> Kenny


It was her husbands bar downstairs from a tavern he owned. He cut it and brought it home when they sold the tavern. Brought the sink too. 
He passed on, then she sold the house. It was the only thing left to remind her of her husband. 
She was relocating to Florida and planned on mounting it on a dock making it a fish cleaning station. 
She was a feisty little old lady, I tried to get it but it was NO WAY JOSE.
And she wouldn't budge on it, THE SINK IS MINE !
I backed off before she hit me. 😄


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

flyernut said:


> I can get you into a nice little lay-out for less than $100 bucks, depending on what you want/need, and I'll _guarantee_ everything.. Not with a Northern engine, but a wonderful little 302AC that will run another 70 years, long after both you and I are dead.


Just a locomotive with tender?


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Big Ed said:


> Just a locomotive with tender?


Nope, some common cars, track, and possibly a transformer. On flyer stuff the loco MUST come with a tender as all the "electronics are in the tender, mostly.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

flyernut said:


> Nope, some common cars, track, and possibly a transformer. On flyer stuff the loco MUST come with a tender as all the "electronics are in the tender, mostly.


I thought about it the last few days.
Right now I have enough different scales.
But if I ever do want some I will ask you.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Big Ed said:


> I thought about it the last few days.
> Right now I have enough different scales.
> But if I ever do want some I will ask you.


Not a problem.. Of course if you want something additional like turn-outs with controllers and extra track, the price will go up....I'm not out to burn anyone, especially my friends here, my prices on items are more than fair, as well as what I charge for repairs, ask anyone who I have done work for..


----------

